# [ENDED] NEW FIRE DEAL: Relic Mens Wallet $5



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

NEW FIRE DEAL: Relic Mens Wallet $5 - 8:30 PM EST 


Not sure which wallet it is, a bunch come up when I search on Amazon. Looks like maybe $20 or so dollar normally. Gonna pass on this one


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Gee I missed it.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, Ed could use a new wallet. 

I saw the announcement probably around 8 p.m.  But then got distracted and wasn't paying attention when it went live at 8:30.  Oh well.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Fred still hasn't started using the last wallet I got him.  He has difficulty with change.

Betsy


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Wallets are kind of personal to some guys. I never recommend that a woman try to buy one for a man.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, I know exactly what kind he uses . . . . and I don't even know if this would qualify.  But it's water under the bridge since I missed it anyway.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

VydorScope said:


> Wallets are kind of personal to some guys. I never recommend that a woman try to buy one for a man.


Like Ann, I also know exactly what the hubster uses, after 34 years. The new wallet is identical to the old one. It's just not the old one. 

Betsy


----------

